# FR/EN: devoir + infinitif



## Icetrance

Hello,

Je ne vois jamais ce verbe au négatif employé au passé composé.

Example: Je n'ai pas dû le faire

Si cela peut se fire, que veut-il dire?

I was not allowed to do it???

Je ne dois pas le faire = I am not allowed/permitted to d it

Thanks

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Maître Capello

_ Je ne dois pas le faire = I am not allowed/permitted to do it_ *or*_ I don't need/have to do it…_

J_e n'ai pas dû le faire = I didn't need/have to do it_


----------



## micka

"Je n'ai pas dû le faire" could also mean "I may have not done it", couldn't it ?

Je donne un exemple pour qu'il y ait un contexte :

- Je t'avais demandé de fermer la porte de la maison en partant
- Oui, en effet!
- Mais quand je suis rentrée, elle était ouverte.
- Oh, *Je n'ai pas dû* la fermer.

I'm sure about the French sentences, but I'm not sure about my translation with "may".


----------



## itka

Ne pas oublier que le sens peut varier avec les temps et les modes des verbes...
Exemple :
_"J'ai laissé la porte de la maison ouverte. Le chat s'est échappé.
C'est ma faute : je *n'aurais pas dû* la laisser ouverte !"_


----------



## Icetrance

micka said:


> "Je n'ai pas dû le faire" could also mean "I may have not done it", couldn't it ?
> 
> I'm sure about the French sentences, but I'm not sure about my translation with "may".



Yes, you are right to some degree.  It would mean "I must not have closed it." I wouldn't use "may" as that's not the right word. But, you were close.


----------



## Icetrance

Maître Capello said:


> _ Je ne dois pas le faire = I am not allowed/permitted to do it_ *or*_ I don't need/have to do it…_
> 
> J_e n'ai pas dû le faire = I didn't need/have to do it_



Je ne peux pas penser à un exemple où «ne pas devoir» au présent aurait le sens de "does not need/have to."  Par contre, pour ce qui est de l'autre sens de ce verbe au négatif, ce qui est "être interdit», je peux penser à beaucoup beaucoup d'exemples.

Je ne dois pas fumer = I am not allowed to smoke.

Pour quelque raison que ce soit, je pense que "Je n'ai pas dû..."  a normalement le sens  "I must not have (what had to have been the case)

Exemple:

Tu ne sais pas que mon voisin est mort? Non du tout!
Je n'ai pas dû te le dire = I must not have told you


----------



## Maître Capello

Icetrance said:


> Je ne peux pas penser à un exemple où «ne pas devoir» au présent aurait le sens de "does not need/have to."


En voilà un :

_Je devais rendre ce devoir pour demain. Finalement, je ne dois pas le faire._


----------



## Icetrance

Je n'ai jamais su ça! Cela m'embrouille comme tout. Woof!


----------



## itka

Ce sens est parfaitement normal et possible. En voici d'autres exemples :

_Maintenant le bébé a deux mois, ses parents ne doivent plus se lever la nuit pour lui donner son biberon.

Je ne dois pas aller chercher Pierre à l'aéroport : c'est son père qui y va.

La panne provenait d'une toute petite pièce, je suis bien contente, je ne dois pas changer tout l'appareil !_


----------



## Icetrance

They always teach that "ne pas devoir" au présent means "il est interdit de faire quoi que ce soit."

Si je dis «Je ne dois pas être normal», comment entendez-vous cette phrase?  I must not be normal.

One peut savoir donc que par le contexte.

Je pense que c'est bien embrouillant.

Alors, en suivant cette logique, «Je ne dois pas leur parler», peut vouloir dire soit «Je n'ai pas à leur parler»,  soit «Je suis interdit de leur parler», tout dépendant du contexte.

Je comprends bien ce que vous dites tous. 

Tenez, voilà une autre chose apprise!


----------



## itka

> Alors, en suivant cette logique, «Je ne dois pas leur parler», peut vouloir dire soit «Je n'ai pas à leur parler», soit «Je suisil m'est interdit de leur parler», tout dépendant du contexte.



Oui, et même il y a une troisième possibilité !

1. Je ne dois pas leur parler : je n'ai pas le droit de leur parler (cela m'est interdit)
_Tu as bien compris ? Si un monsieur t'offre des bonbons à la sortie de l'école, tu ne dois pas lui parler, je te l'interdis !_

2. Je ne dois pas leur parler : je n'ai pas à leur parler, (je peux le faire, mais je n'y suis pas obligée)
_Si les policiers t'interrogent, tu peux te taire, tu ne dois pas leur parler. Attends que ton avocat arrive._

3. Je ne dois pas leur parler : cela n'est pas prévu (rien ne m'en empêche, mais si je veux le faire, je dois modifier mon emploi du temps)
_Monsieur le Président, rencontrerez-vous les manifestants ce matin ?
- Je ne dois pas leur parler aujourd'hui, en principe, mais je les verrai demain.
_
Ce verbe devoir est particulièrement traître : selon les temps, on privilégie un sens plutôt qu'un autre ! _(Désolée ! Ce n'est pas moi qui ai inventé la grammaire française !)_


----------



## Lavernock

Je n'ai pas dû le faire. Moi je crois que la meilleure traduction en anglais serait peut-être.* I shouldn't have done* *it,* pusique en fait j'ai fait quelque chose que je n'aurais pas dû.


----------



## Areyou Crazy

I don' t know if this helps anyone or is even correct this is how i Use devoir
Je dois faire mes devoirs! I must do my homework (not good example!)
je n'aurais pas du faire ca je suis désolé I am sorry I shouldnt have done that (past regret)

J'ai du voir mes parents (I have to see my parents)for me its like present obligation here but i may be wrong)
Il a du sortie car il a pris ses clés ( he must have gone out - deduction)

je devais faire les cours pour maman mais cestt bon ma soeur les a fait
I had to or even i was supposed to

devrait is like hard lol for predictions its like english 'would' in the past
not sure here now ...


----------



## skreepers

Salut, j'essaye de traduire un article. 

The phrase is 'Il a dû lire quelque chose dans mon regard'. I am confused on the 'Il a dû lire' part.

I would have thought it translated as 'He had to read'. However I have been told that it means 'He must have read (past).'

Could anyone tell me which, if either, is correct?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## tilt

Yes, it means _He must have read_.


----------



## FRENFR

Well, it depends on the context!  Bloomin' context, eh?

Devoir is the verb 'to have to', etc.  Il doit manger = I must/has to eat.  (There is also the famous 'avoir à faire qqchose'.

The past of this is the present of avoir, il a.. and the past participle (as always after avoir) of devoir, which is the dû.  He had to.... + verb.  (Or, using the avoir à faire qqchose, it would be Il avait à....."

So, he has to read is 100% correct, but he must have read could be a translation but in a less common context.  Just like in English, it means 'I'm convinced of it.. he MUST have done it, otherwise he couldn't possible know how to do it', or whatever the context, but you're native English, so I know you understand the idea I am talking about.

Perhaps that clears things up!


----------



## tilt

FRENFR said:


> So, he has to read is 100% correct, but he must have read could be a translation but *in a less common context*.


Even if you're totally right about the two possible meanings, in my opinion, the phrase is much more likely to mean _He must have read _than _He had to read_.


----------



## skreepers

FRENFR, thank you!! 

That does make it clearer. But i just wish they would use the past participle of lire (lu), like the way in english it is 'he must have read', yet in french they use the infinitive.  But hey thats life!


----------



## tilt

There's already a participle in the sentence (_dû_), that's why _lire _is infinitive.


----------



## FRENFR

Indeed.  tilt, I do agree it could perhaps equally mean He must have read, but you realise that in English, this does not mean that we was obliged to read, don't you?  It means that, based on his performance after reading, it seems the only way he could perform like he is performing, is because he HAD to have read! (It's the only solution!).

So, unless we have a sentence (context), we can't catergorically confirm which.

Trust you see what I mean?

skreepers, French grammar runs quite closely to English grammar with regard to the pluperfect, future anterior (will have done something), imperfect, future, conditional (ok that's a mood, but I'm talking theory of conjugations and when to use them).  

But, remember this rule:  the second verb is never conjugated, unless it's after the auxiliary avoir (or etre for movement and reflexive verbs).  Il a du = devoir is conjugated so consider it 'one verb clause' (auxiliary (avoir) + conjugated verb (devoir)) + SECOND verb... not conjugated... in this case:  lire.

Imagine saying in English:  He should have tried ate (instead of 'to eat'). !


----------



## skreepers

tilt said:


> There's already a participle in the sentence (_dû_), that's why _lire _is infinitive.


 
Hi tilit, thanks for your help. Yes, I understand. That is what made me think it meant 'he had to read.' I now understand why it in fact/also means 'he must have read.'


----------



## tilt

It's just that _il a dû + infinitive _is an idiomatic way of saying _il a probablement + _participle.
And that's idiomatic aspect which makes me think your sentence is more likely to be understood as _he must have read_, outside of any context.


----------



## FRENFR

....to which I add my agreement.  

But context


----------



## skreepers

Ah yes tilt, I understand...so Il a dû + infinitive means 'he must have ...'?

For example:
 Il a dû manger - He must have eaten
Il a dû jouer - He must have played.

Is 'il a dû + infinitive' a general rule then for 'he must have .. '?

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## FRENFR

.... in some contexts! 

Otherwise, it's "He had to do something".


----------



## skreepers

Yes, it depends on the context. I've noted both meanings, won't forget them! This website is great!


----------



## Embu

Hi,

I try to translate a sentence in french into English. Could you tell me if it's correct ?

*"Il a dû prendre beaucoup de temps pour aller d'Allemagne en Amérique"
=> "He have must taking a lot of time to go from Germany to America"

*Thank you !


_edit : Correction by DrD and OLN
=> He must have taken a lot of time to go from Germany to America._


----------



## DrD

Hi Embu,

You're nearly there, the word order at the beginning of your sentence is slightly off:

'He must have taken a lot of time...'


----------



## OLN

L'autre erreur est que le participe passé de _take_ est _taken_, pas _taking_.

[…]

_Ça a dû lui prendre _(il a dû lui falloir) _beaucoup de temps, _qui est peut-être un peu moins surprenant, se traduira différemment.

[…]


----------



## Embu

Oui, je m'en suis malheureusement rendu compte un peu trop tard. Je n'ai pas vu d'option permettant l'édito du titre. J'avais mis "taking" parce qu'il me semblait que quand plusieurs verbes se suivaient on mettait une forme à l'ING, mes excuses aux puristes de la conjugaison. 

Thank you both and good night.


----------



## Hildy1

Depending on the context, it could have the other meaning of the passé composé of _devoir_:
il a dû prendre - he had to take (il a été obligé de prendre)


----------



## Yendred

_Il a dû sorti*r*_
It's always "_Il a dû_" + _infinitive_.

And yes, as said before in this thread, it can both mean, depending on the context, "_He had to leave_" or "_He must have left_".
If the context is ambiguous, you can clarify it by saying "_Il a été obligé de sortir_", or else, "_Il est probablement sorti_".


----------

